# Looking for a new bed -- Memory foam a problem for sex?



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi;
After about 11 years with a sealy pillow top, we decided it's time for a new and more supportive mattress.

Right now our main consideration is a mattress from a local store that is foam on top and springs in the lower part. Seems comfortable and supportive in the store. However in the store it was really hard to get an idea of what this bed would be like for sex.

Since it has the springs, I would think there would be some bounce, again this was hard to test in the store without being inappropriate.

She kneeled briefly on the side of the bed a bit and it looked like she really sank in.

Laying on the bed we don't seem to sink in much -- we sink in less on this foam mattress than we do on our current sealy.

I've read reviews and opinions online for a couple hours now and they are very mixed when it comes to sex on these beds.

Anyone have a bed similar to the style I described? Pros/cons when it comes to sex on it?

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I read those reviews, after we had already purchased the bed. Anyway it hasn't really been an issue. We have the tempurpedic cloud supreme.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> We got a select comfort bed with a memory foam top.
> 
> We can make it harder or softer.
> 
> But honestly we've just left it alone and it's not been an issue.


Is that one were you can adjust each side? If so, I've read those can have a bump in the middle were the 2 sides meet and it makes the middle really uncomfortable. 

If yours is the one with adjustments on each side, is the middle just as usable as either side?

Thanks


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm relieved to hear from several of you that your happy with this style of bed. I think that the mattress I'm looking at is similar the tempurpedic, except it has a base layer of coils instead of the dense foam. I'm kind of hoping that it has a little bit of bounce to it. 

No kids or anyone else in the house for now, but it is nice that the bed seems to be very quiet.

Even though we have a king size bed, most of the time we sleep cuddled together or laying right next to each other touching. So we are putting all of our weight together in one areas of the bed, one of us is about 200 and one is about 260. Feels like we are sinking in really deeply now on our current bed.

Last night we were in the middle of the bed and one small dog was at the edge of the bed, I was like; hey we are sinking in so far that the dog is laying higher than us in the bed. :lol:

Thanks.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am very picky about mattresses, and did a TON of research before buying this one in the king size:

Queen EcoSleep™ Cool Contour 12" Mattress Only

I have slept on memory foam beds, and while they are comfortable, they tend to retain a lot of body heat, and I really need to be cool at night. Ours has a Coolmax and bamboo fabric blend as a cover, which contributes to the coolness of it.

It doesn't bounce much, and since there are no springs, it is very quiet when we have vigorous sex on it.

We ordered this one online three years ago, and have been very happy with it. I travel regularly for work, and find that I really miss sleeping on this mattress when I am away from home.


----------



## 2times2 (Apr 21, 2013)

We had a Tempurpedic mattress before and I was not a big fan of sleeping on it, too hot and maybe too firm for me. But I thought it was awesome for sex! Maybe ours was firmer than most, I don't know, but we didn't sink down into it very much and it made for a good ride! lol!


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

Comfortaire or Sleep Number

:smthumbup:


----------



## shownjjkb (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm kind of hoping that it has a little bit of bounce to it.


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

shownjjkb said:


> I'm kind of hoping that it has a little bit of bounce to it.


A Trampoline mattress would certainly give you a bounce. 

For missionary, a water bed was/is awesome but they...
leak
heavy
can be to cold
can be to warm
a pain in the butt-tox
went the way of disco.


----------



## hicktrjf (Oct 8, 2013)

No kids or anyone else in the house for now


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's a personal preference. I have a 6in memory foam mattress pad over my sleep number bed. It doesn't stop us from anything. The downside of the sleep number bed with cats is eventually their claws do puncture holes on the sides of the bed and after a while it no longer holds air. We will be looking to buy a new bed soon. I personally love the memory foam, my h hates it. 

I'd rather have the mattress pad vs the entire mattress being the foam. After a while it does trap dirt, bacteria, ect even after washing the sheets 1-2 times a week. We have cats and dogs that jump up on the bed as well. The pad is a little easier to replace then the mattress.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

We went out this past weekend and got a mattress made by denver mattress. It is a latex top, some foam in the middle and another 4inch latex base. We got the king size and it was about $2,800. They didn't have it on hand so we have to wait about 2 weeks for delivery. I hope it is as nice as it seemed in the store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

jdd said:


> We went out this past weekend and got a mattress made by denver mattress. It is a latex top, some foam in the middle and another 4inch latex base. We got the king size and it was about $2,800. They didn't have it on hand so we have to wait about 2 weeks for delivery. I hope it is as nice as it seemed in the store.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought Denver Mattress stopped making their latex models? I really like latex (much better than memory foam, for me anyway). It's confusing though. Some say the foam in the middle ones don't last as long. And the really high end, all latex, ones have so many layers available in different kinds of latex and firmness available for each layer that it's quite confusing.

You might have saved enough on the one you bought, compared to the super expensive ones that you're ahead of the game, even if it has a somewhat shorter lifespan.

Our bed is going on 18 years, and wife is getting eager to upgrade. This site is good and has specific sex reviews: Mattress Types and Sex Suitability Comparison 2013 : Which Are Best? Memory Foam, Air Beds, Latex, Waterbeds, Innerspring, Tempurpedic, Love making


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a memory foam top / spring base mattress and it works well for all our nocturnal activities.

On a general note we must all be getting old as I am sure most of you (like my wife and myself before the children came along) used to be able to enjoy sex on any surface, the back seat of the car, a grassy field, on the kitchen table. 

Oh the joys of youth so wasted on the young.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

bestyet2be said:


> I thought Denver Mattress stopped making their latex models? I really like latex (much better than memory foam, for me anyway). It's confusing though. Some say the foam in the middle ones don't last as long. And the really high end, all latex, ones have so many layers available in different kinds of latex and firmness available for each layer that it's quite confusing.
> 
> You might have saved enough on the one you bought, compared to the super expensive ones that you're ahead of the game, even if it has a somewhat shorter lifespan.
> 
> Our bed is going on 18 years, and wife is getting eager to upgrade. This site is good and has specific sex reviews: Mattress Types and Sex Suitability Comparison 2013 : Which Are Best? Memory Foam, Air Beds, Latex, Waterbeds, Innerspring, Tempurpedic, Love making


I'm pretty sure this is the model that we ordered.

I also see straight latex bed listed on their site and the sales person told me that the foam and latex one that we purchased was the only type of latex that they are currently making. So either he didn't know what he was talking about or perhaps they are only making the latex and foam one right now. 

Thanks for the link to that site, I have seen that and it appears that Latex in general is very well regarded. Also most latex & foam seem to be reviewed well.

There seems to be a lack of bounce cited as a concern for some of the latex over foam mattresses. However, since the one we got is latex over foam over 4 more inches of latex, I'm hoping that the extra 4 inches of latex will give it "some" bounce. 

That site lists the disadvantages of latex as being: Little or no bounce. and Body impressions. I think the model we picked, at least from trying it at the store seem dense / supportive enough that the body impressions are not going to be a problem. How much bounce "little" amounts to is yet to be seen.

They said they have a 30 day money back guarantee on the mattress, so in a couple weeks, we will see...


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

Delivered today. Just tried it out. It is a little different and is far more supportive overall but does give a little bit more on the pressure points (hands / knees) than the spring mattress did.

Initial impression is that we will be happy with it. I'll see how I sleep tonight. I actually threw my back out really bad trying to move out the old mattress, thought I was going to have to go to the ER, but the pain lessened after a little while. 

She is on her side and is about 5 inches from me, I do feel just the slightest angle leaning down on my side that is closest to her. I'd be laying perfectly flat if I move a few more inches away from her.

I'll post an update once we have a little more experience with it. Good night.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

You know...even though water beds are a thing of the past I always wanted to have sex on one


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

I think it would take too much energy to have sex on a waterbed.


----------

